# A stone is laid



## TraductoraPobleSec

Em pregunto si algú em pot ajudar amb el següent textet:

*The **long, broad flight of stone steps to conduct to this**would-be magnificent entrance (de  la Catedral de Barcelona) is falling into decay, **and hardly a stone of the entrance is laid!*

Entenc que, en l'original, aquest *laid* vol fer entendre que la pedra encara no ha estat col·locada... Ho veieu així? I si em curo en salut i hi poso alguna cosa neutra del tipus que "no hi havia cap pedra"?

Gràcies.


----------



## xymox

Hola,

Jo entenc que la pedra encara no ha estat col·locada.
Salutacions.


----------



## Dixie!

D'acord amb jgagnon.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Tradu,

jo tinc la impressió que vol dir que gairebé no hi ha cap pedra col·locada, que n'hi han ben poques, i no pas que estigui parlant d'una pedra concreta, no?


----------



## Antpax

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola Tradu,
> 
> jo tinc la impressió que vol dir que gairebé no hi ha cap pedra col·locada, que n'hi han ben poques, i no pas que estigui parlant d'una pedra concreta, no?


 
Hola,

Jo estic d´acord amb tu. Crec que és esta l´interpretació. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Sabut que no soc un crac de l'anglès, opino com en avellanainphilly i Ant. (per fer el 3 a 2, res més).


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola gent:
Hi estic completament d'acord amb na Avellanainphilly, en Ant i en Riu.
Fixeu-vos en la paraula _hardly_, la qual podriem traduir com _a penes_, oi?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi em xocava, però, l'ús de la paraula *decay*... Com pot haver-hi decadència en una cosa que encara no està acabada?  

Us sembla bé, doncs, el "no ho havia cap pedra"?

Mil gràcies a tothom per l'ajut!


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi em xocava, però, l'ús de la paraula *decay*... Com pot haver-hi decadència en una cosa que encara no està acabada?
> 
> Us sembla bé, doncs, el "no ho havia cap pedra"?
> 
> Mil gràcies a tothom per l'ajut!




Pot voler dir que queden poques pedres ben col·locades, que potser sí que ho havien estat en el passat i això dóna l'aire de decadència?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Crec que vol dir que sí hi havia algunes pedres col.locades al principi del camino, però segón ens vam aproximant a la entrada hi ha cada vegada menys pedres i al mateixa entrada hi ha cap pedra. Pot ser que per això diu "decay", però tampoc soc segur del tot.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Optaré per posar-hi alguna cosa diguem que "neutra"; sinó, hauré de fer espiritisme i contactar en el més enllà amb l'autora i demanar-li què volia dir 

Mil gràcies, Laia i Toniet


----------



## Elessar

Jo entenc que l'entrada és meravellosa però està en runa pel pas del temps i la deixadesa, i moltes pedres, (evidentment cap en concret) estan soltes. Et deixe les expressions més conflictives i un parell de solucions meues. Sort!

*is falling into decay: va camí d’esfondrar-se / s’esfondra*
*hardly: amb prou feines, a penes*
*is laid: (amb el sentit de) jaure fixa, falcada, subjecta*

El llarg i ample tram de graons de pedra que condueixen en aquesta —en potència— magnífica entrada, va camí d’esfondrar-se, i amb prou feines hi ha una pedra falcada/subjecta/fixada a terra!

*El llarg i ample tram de graons de pedra que condueixen en aquesta que seria una magnífica entrada, s’esfondra, i amb prou feines hi ha una pedra falcada a terra!*


----------



## Elessar

Disculpa, és el camí que mena a la catedral el que està en runa, i no l'entrada. És possible que la catedral estiga en construcció, però que el camí que hi porta siga molt més vell? Si fóra així, no hi ha cap contradicció. Potser cal una miqueta de context. 

Salut!


----------



## Orreaga

Elessar said:


> Disculpa, és el camí que mena a la catedral el que està en runa, i no l'entrada. És possible que la catedral estiga en construcció, però que el camí que hi porta siga molt més vell? Si fóra així, no hi ha cap contradicció. Potser cal una miqueta de context.


D'acord amb tu, Elessar, segons la Wikipèdia:
"La façana neogòtica, projectada per l'arquitecte Josep Oriol Mestres l'any 1882, és de 40 metres d'ample, consta de la portada flanquejada per dues torres amb alts pinacles i està ornamentada amb tot tipus d'elements d'estil gòtic de línies verticals i amb gran profusió d'imatges d'àngels i sants."
The "would-be magnificent entrance" is apparently part of the facade being constructed around 1882, with not a stone yet laid at the time the author saw it, while the flight of steps leading up to the entrance was in decay.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola!

Sé que vaig tard, però també crec, com l'Elessar, que "amb prou feines hi ha cap pedra al seu lloc a l'entrada".

... entenent "Lay" -> "Colocar" (p.e. parar la taula)

Per si encara serveix.

Siau!

Ruth @ MW


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thank you, guys. I'll consider your opinions when I return to the text...


----------

